# Went for an Unplanned Swim Today



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Went out today in my new decked canoe, without really thinking about how different it is the the open canoe I have paddled for a dozen plus years. I paddled out about a quarter mile or so, rods at ready in the rod holders, grabbed the gunwhales like I always do lift up to get on my knees. Well, this is a different boat, my left foot got caught under the seat, my right foot was stuck in an awkward position, my body weight was way too high, that I could feel easily, and I ended up in the water.
> I realized that my friend was too far away to be of assistance. I realized that after I called him on the radio, I should have saved him a lot of anxiety. I this canoe balances very awkwardly full of water, so I couldn’t self rescue. I have a solution for the future. Bottom line I had to swim to shore. I was able to drag the canoe back. I lost some gear, but I couldn’t handle rescuing the gear.
> The only reason I’m posting is so guys paddling out there know how dangerous it can be. I had a drysuit, it was at least a 20 minute swim, I’m glad it was a drysuit and not a wetsuit. My hands were uncovered, and hurt pretty bad by the time I got in, I don’t think I would have made it with clothes on.
> I’ll be cinching my PFD a bit tighter in the future. It climbed up my body a bit, putting me lower in the water than I wanted to be for the last half of the swim. I didn’t want to let go of my radio or my canoe so I dealt with it.
> ...


----------

